# Cross Draw Training Video



## LGriffin

Holy Mother of God!


----------



## Guest

The best part of all is that this dink's LTC is almost certainly suspended/revoked right now.


----------



## niteowl1970

There is an idiot that drives a black/dark green CVPI up that way. I hope it's him.


----------



## LGriffin

Yes, the issuing authority frowns on this sort of behavior.


----------



## 7costanza

Delta784 said:


> The best part of all is that this dink's LTC is almost certainly suspended/revoked right now.


impersonating ONLY would not have been enough correct? isnt that just a misdeamor? What made it a felony? carrying the baton?


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> impersonating ONLY would not have been enough correct? isnt that just a misdeamor? What made it a felony? carrying the baton?


Impersonating is a misdemeanor, but he was also charged with intimidation (felony), carrying a dangerous weapon (baton - felony), and wearing body armor in the commission of a felony (felony).


----------



## LA Copper

Is he training as if the officer's strong hand is hit and unusable? If so, it's not a bad idea.


----------



## 7costanza

Delta784 said:


> Impersonating is a misdemeanor, but he was also charged with intimidation (felony), carrying a dangerous weapon (baton - felony), and wearing body armor in the commission of a felony (felony).


DAYUMMM ....THREEE felonies, CWOF.


----------



## 7costanza

LA Copper said:


> Is he training as if the officer's strong hand is hit and unusable? If so, it's not a bad idea.


 Iam sure everyone agrees with that statement. Where were you a week ago when we were having the debate on whether any LE has ever swapped ammo or mags during an OIS.


----------



## LA Copper

7costanza said:


> Iam sure everyone agrees with that statement. Where were you a week ago when we were having the debate on whether any LE has ever swapped ammo or mags during an OIS.


Guess I missed that one. Where is it and I'll see if I can chime in.


----------



## 7costanza

LA Copper said:


> Guess I missed that one. Where is it and I'll see if I can chime in.


Sorry I should have said " Where were you, we were looking for your input"...
http://www.masscops.com/threads/fsu-campus-police-make-case-to-carry-guns.107035/page-5#post-714167


----------



## LGriffin

LA Copper said:


> Is he training as if the officer's strong hand is hit and unusable? If so, it's not a bad idea.


Yes, it's basic Forest Park Ranger training. Shit gets heavy in the duck pond, you LAPD guys wouldn't understand ;-)


----------



## 7costanza

LGriffin said:


> Yes, it's basic Forest Park Ranger training. Shit gets heavy in those trees, you LAPD guys wouldn't understand ;-)


So is retrieving the picnic basket from Boo Boo...


----------



## Goose

LA Copper said:


> Is he training as if the officer's strong hand is hit and unusable? If so, it's not a bad idea.


Not a bad idea, but he did muzzle sweep the shit out of the guy when he moved behind him.


----------



## Dan Stark

BAM. BAM... BAM BAM... BAMBAMBAM. ' YOU GOTHS TO RELOAD LIKE THITH'

BAM. BAM BAM. BAM
BAM
BAM BAM BAMBAM
BAM
BAM BAM BAM. 
BAM BAM BAM
BAM
BAM
BAM
[DRAGON SLAYER TWISTY STANCE TACTICAL RELOAD. INTO A TACTICAL MUZZLE SWEEP]

BAM BAM BAM BAM
BAM
BAM
BAMBAM BAM
BAM

This was all transcribed from the video in case you can't watch it from where you are.


----------



## Boats

The trainee in the video, referred to as "Officer Rodriguez", was pinched on 495 last year in a CVPI with working blue lights, a riot vest, yellow rain coat, empty holster, a cruiser caddy, Scheft's Cruiser Guide to Motor vehicle laws, five point cover with yellow rain guard hiding the fact it had no shield, etc etc etc. The trainer Jason Cardon (sp???) is *the_service* who was banned from Mass Cops a few years ago. He was grabbed some where west of 495 on last Friday driving a CVPI with vermont plates. Someone thought it was suspicious when he got out and started putting on a brown duty belt in the parking lot of a store. They both hail from the Springfield / Holyoke area.
Boats


----------



## niteowl1970

Boats said:


> The trainee in the video, referred to as "Officer Rodriguez", was pinched on 495 last year in a CVPI with working blue lights, a riot vest, yellow rain coat, empty holster, a cruiser caddy, Scheft's Cruiser Guide to Motor vehicle laws, five point cover with yellow rain guard hiding the fact it had no shield, etc etc etc. The trainer Jason Cardon (sp???) is *the_service* who was banned from Mass Cops a few years ago. He was grabbed some where west of 495 on last Friday driving a CVPI with vermont plates. Someone thought it was suspicious when he got out and started putting on a brown duty belt in the parking lot of a store. They both hail from the Springfield / Holyoke area.
> Boats


These two individuals are obviously suffering from pretty serious mental health issues. The court will not protect the public from them and unfortunately I think it's going to take a tragic event to get these two clowns off the road.


----------



## fakecop

Apparently the laser rule isn't important in cross draw training, also is "blam" a tactical firearm term?


----------



## LGriffin

It must be so nice when the person you're filming speaks positively about you in the third person:


----------



## OfficerObie59

Boats said:


> The trainer Jason Cardon (sp???) is *the_service* who was banned from Mass Cops a few years ago.


Those were some classic threads...


----------

